# Doordash ratings



## Uberdaddyo

im at 160 or so dd deliveries. Im at 4.54 and supposedly in my market you get deactivated at 4.3. Has anyone gotten deactivated for a low rating? I mean the only ratings are get are the ones who downrate me.

Any advice to boost my rating?


----------



## Sodium101

Just ignore the ratings and carry on. Only one to be concerned with is the completion rate. I've been at 4.5 before for months when starting out. 300+ orders at 4.5. People down rate me for no reason on DD. I'm currently around 4.53. I'm perfect 100% ratings on UE


----------



## SubTeacher

My ratings started to go up since I have been texting customers and telling them their delivery is gonna be late because the restaurant isn't making the customer's order a top priority.


----------



## Woohaa

I'd imagine most drivers on DD have low to mid ratings. I mean seriously do you really care much about DD? Not being a smartass here but you probably deliver for at least 2 other companies & run multiple apps at the same time so you can maximize your pay per night. DD needs to worry about retention


----------



## downeybrook

Uberdaddyo said:


> im at 160 or so dd deliveries. Im at 4.54 and supposedly in my market you get deactivated at 4.3. Has anyone gotten deactivated for a low rating? I mean the only ratings are get are the ones who downrate me.
> 
> Any advice to boost my rating?


I think doordash customers are harder to please because they have pre tip... I have been as low as 4.3 now I'm back up to 4.5
One thing you can do to get your ratings up is don't accept fast food orders that are going to a really bad part of town..
And communicate with the customer when you're waiting a long time and ask for five star rating to when you feel like it's appropriate.... I've got a hundred percent rating on Uber Eats for 2 months straight and my Postmates rating is 4.9 so it's really hard to understand why doordash customers are such s*** heads



Woohaa said:


> I'd imagine most drivers on DD have low to mid ratings. I mean seriously do you really care much about DD? Not being a smartass here but you probably deliver for at least 2 other companies & run multiple apps at the same time so you can maximize your pay per night. DD needs to worry about retention


Well put sir... there is an all-out war in my city between the Big Four ubereats is trying to take everybody down by paying high boost


----------



## Uberdaddyo

You are right but dd does pay the best and sometimes it gives me a much needed jump in earnings. My average dd payout so far is 15-19 per delivery. Grubhub is constant and uber is well 4 dollar payouts. I dont do dd everyday but it is a strong backup option to grubhub and i dont want to lose it. Thats all


----------



## oicu812

$15-19 average for dd seems overly high.


----------



## Uberdaddyo

oicu812 said:


> $15-19 average for dd seems overly high.


----------



## dryverjohn

I just started doordash as they just came to my part of town. To entice drivers it's an extra $5 on every delivery from 5-9pm and extra $3 at lunch time. My rating was very low 4.09, I wrote to customer care and gave me all this bullshit that I was doing. Then another driver sent a response and said to tell the customer if you are happy with the experience please rate a 5. I did that 2 days ago on every delivery, people say no problem and now I am at a 4.75. It's not begging for a tip, but I tell them they will get a survey and I'd appreciate it if they rate the experience a 5. They get a text and an email in my area. I know because I ordered food to see how it goes.


----------



## oicu812

Uberdaddyo said:


> View attachment 250057
> View attachment 250058
> View attachment 250059
> View attachment 250060


Without the bonus, it's above average


----------



## kenshi322

Doordash is only worth it when its bonus time , im only gonna do it during non-bonus hours if im free or if its totally dead and i have nothing else to do. BTW , I have 3 copy and paste texts to the customer saved , one is "your order is delayed at the restaurant" "your food is ready, im going to take 10 mins to get to your house" "please rate me 5 stars if i did a good job today" something along the lines of that, i use them when the situation is right. obviously make it sound more professional.


----------



## Uberdaddyo

I only do dd when there is a bonus

Without the bonus the pay is mediocre 

I appreciate the responses i will text the customers see if that works


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Napkins, utensils, good eye contact, service with a smile, texting if things are not going well, more deliveries, etc.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Uberdaddyo said:


> im at 160 or so dd deliveries. Im at 4.54 and supposedly in my market you get deactivated at 4.3. Has anyone gotten deactivated for a low rating? I mean the only ratings are get are the ones who downrate me.
> 
> Any advice to boost my rating?


Me!!!


----------



## Uberdaddyo

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 250288
> 
> 
> Me!!!


Lol damn i feel better already


----------



## SubTeacher

I run red lights, speed, and practically run people over in an effort to make a delivery. I should get better ratings. lol



Uberdriver2710 said:


> View attachment 250174
> 
> 
> Napkins, utensils, good eye contact, service with a smile, texting if things are not going well, more deliveries, etc.


I texted a customer to inform her that the restaurant was moving slow on their order. The chamber responded back indicating that it was ok and no worries. I responded back and told them it was a worry because o get paid by delivery and not by the hour.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

SubTeacher said:


> I texted a customer to inform her that the restaurant was moving slow on their order. The chamber responded back indicating that it was ok and no worries. I responded back and told them it was a worry because o get paid by delivery and not by the hour.


If the restraunt is known for being slow see: cheesecake fuctory...I'll run errands if I can...bathroom, gasup, grab a burrito, etc.

Once you know which restraunts are slow you can get your time back by doing stuff instead of waiting around.


----------



## oicu812

Take a delivery from slow restaurant and stack it with another that's fast. Better yet, stack 2 orders.


----------



## Big Wig !!!

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 250288
> 
> 
> Me!!!


That 61 did you in.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

I k


Big Wig !!! said:


> That 61 did you in.


I got a 1 star rating.


----------



## reg barclay

Wow, just checked my Doordash rating and I'm at 3, after 12 deliveries, arrgh!. I have 100% thumbs up on UE, and I'm not doing anything different with DD. Also at around 4.9 on Uber/Lyft. Is there something I'm doing wrong, like should I be screening the delivery times on the ping screen better?


----------



## KMANDERSON

Sodium101 said:


> Just ignore the ratings and carry on. Only one to be concerned with is the completion rate. I've been at 4.5 before for months when starting out. 300+ orders at 4.5. People down rate me for no reason on DD. I'm currently around 4.53. I'm perfect 100% ratings on UE


You get screwed with the Doordash ratings.The costermer does not see the slow resterant or the fact that you had to put in some orders.All they see is us the driver.The are not rating the driver they are rating the experience yet we take the blame for it.



AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 250288
> 
> 
> Me!!!


damn!


----------



## AuxCordBoston

KMANDERSON said:


> You get screwed with the Doordash ratings.The costermer does not see the slow resterant or the fact that you had to put in some orders.All they see is us the driver.The are not rating the driver they are rating the experience yet we take the blame for it.
> 
> damn!


I've improved greatly since then.


----------



## Teksaz

Yeah, I'm confused af. It seems I have 2 customer ratings and I don't know if this is DD manipulation or what. Anyone ever see this? I have a low and a high wtf DD??


----------



## oicu812

Teksaz said:


> Yeah, I'm confused af. It seems I have 2 customer ratings and I don't know if this is DD manipulation or what. Anyone ever see this? I have a low and a high wtf DD??
> View attachment 288239
> View attachment 288241


Someone (or multiple people) rated you after you took the first screenshot. It dropped you from 4.79 to 4.51. Not hard to figure that shit out.


----------



## IR12

Uberdriver2710 said:


> If the restraunt is known for being slow see: cheesecake fuctory...I'll run errands if I can...bathroom, gasup, grab a burrito, etc.
> 
> Once you know which restraunts are slow you can get your time back by doing stuff instead of waiting around.


Slowest handsdown is BUFFALO WILD WINGS!



Uberdaddyo said:


> im at 160 or so dd deliveries. Im at 4.54 and supposedly in my market you get deactivated at 4.3. Has anyone gotten deactivated for a low rating? I mean the only ratings are get are the ones who downrate me.
> 
> Any advice to boost my rating?


Completion rate is #1 for me.

DD deducts tips from your pay...cash is king.


----------



## Teksaz

oicu812 said:


> Someone (or multiple people) rated you after you took the first screenshot. It dropped you from 4.79 to 4.51. Not hard to figure that shit out.


No, I literally have two ratings as I posted above. Has nothing to do with some one rated me lower after the first screenshot. The screenshots were taken seconds apart. When I tap on rating, the 4.79 will pop up but when it refreshes the 4.51 will pop up. Refresh again and the 4.79 pops up. I'm not to concerned, I just don't understand it.


----------

